# I think my parents are spying on me.



## backseatgunner (Jan 2, 2006)

My dad keeps telling me how he can read my myspace messages and spy on me. Can anyone tell me how i could find out if hes running any background programs and if he could actually get into my myspace account?

thanks


----------



## jancz3rt (Jan 2, 2006)

*No offense*

I think parents should back off sometimes. Why should they spy on you? I know they are worried about kids accessing information that would not normally be accessible, but by restricting them, they make them want to resist. Anyway, the best way to check, although some programs are smart, is to CTRL+ALT+DEL and check whether any unknown processses are running. A HJT log would be good. As well as that, clear all your possible histories and so on in IE or Mozilla FF. Good luck.

Keep in mind that if your dad uses a keylogger and so on, even you writing what you did here can be seen by him.

JAN


----------



## spacedude89 (Jan 2, 2006)

yea, its probley a keylogger or your just forgetting to empty the cache and deleting the cookies. also, whenever you login to a site, make sure you select dont save password or that your using a public computer.

ofcourse he could be making it all up


----------



## cell4me (Jan 2, 2006)

Antispyware programs should pick up a keylogger. Run spybot and ewido I will post links at the bottom. Once you are sure there are no keyloggers on the computer go into you myspace account and change your password and everytime you are done using the computer run ccleaner I will post a link for that as well...and then tell pops (GOOD LUCK) trying to get in...I despise people who invade other peoples privacy parents or not!

http://www.download.com/Spybot-Search-Destroy/3000-8022_4-10122137.html

http://www.ewido.net/en/

http://www.ccleaner.com/

These are your tools for freedom kid


----------



## Sacred Silence_06 (Jan 2, 2006)

cc cleaner is a legendary program, it bascically wipes out all the evidence of the things you have viewed on the pc, and all the web pages history, as well as cookies.


----------



## Scrat (Jan 2, 2006)

after checking for keyloggers(also check for the "Hardware" style loggers). then i would suggest that you change the options in Messenger(if you use it) so that it does not AUTO login.
Also under the options menu on the MySpace you page you can change the viewing permissions of your "MySpace", and make it so that only Selected people(hotmail accounts) can see it.  The default is set so that anyone browses through the "MySpace" website can see your page.


----------



## stalex111 (Jan 2, 2006)

Spybot search and destroy?


----------



## Xycron (Jan 2, 2006)

He might be liein so you dont do anything bad


----------



## compuserve (Jan 3, 2006)

take the harddrive out of your computer and keep it with you that should keep your dad off track


----------



## age123 (Jan 3, 2006)

compuserve said:
			
		

> take the harddrive out of your computer and keep it with you that should keep your dad off track



Yea but then he cant uses his pc and i would die without my pc


----------



## compuserve (Jan 3, 2006)

get another harddrive and swap them


----------



## age123 (Jan 3, 2006)

Yes and put the other on slave and move all data like music and pics ect and formate the drive then and use it as storage


----------



## compuserve (Jan 3, 2006)

or you could invest in an inexpensve packard bell legend 486 computer they come with a 25MHz prosessor,up to 16 Mb of ram,512k onboard video card high quality ISA soundcard,14.4Kbps modem dual speed cdrom drive,a hefty 120Mb harddrive,75 watt p/s 13" stylish packard bell monitor,keybard,mouse and windows 3.x


----------



## spacedude89 (Jan 3, 2006)

compuserve said:
			
		

> or you could invest in an inexpensve packard bell legend 486 computer they come with a 25MHz prosessor,up to 16 Mb of ram,512k onboard video card high quality ISA soundcard,14.4Kbps modem dual speed cdrom drive,a hefty 120Mb harddrive,75 watt p/s 13" stylish packard bell monitor,keybard,mouse and windows 3.x



DOS? most people dont know how to use DOS, Perfect!


----------



## Rambo (Jan 3, 2006)

What I would do is get a new HDD and install Windows on it. Then when you want privacy, just hook up the cables to it, and use it  When he goes back to check what you've been going on, make sure that your new HDD has the cable out, so it boots up the normal drive. Or, better, install a drive/partition manager which pops up when you boot, so you can select.


----------



## Jerkstore (Jan 3, 2006)

or you could just stop looking at porn and doing other stupid things on your families computer.

If it's a keylogger then there will be a suspicious process running (yes I'm well aware that many processes are hidden....but I also know ways to view those hidden processes)
Otherwise, there are hundreds of programs on download.com that do everything you want. Some are free, some are shareware, some are trials.

That HDD idea has to be the stupidest idea I've ever heard....what a waste of time and money. All it takes is some detective skills to find out how/if he's spying on you in the first place...perhaps it's for a reason!?


----------



## LongLiveTheRepublic (Jan 3, 2006)

this is what you do: make an administrative password...easy as cake.


----------



## mrjack (Jan 3, 2006)

One kid wrote on the internet about a program that was running on computer which basically enabled his parents to see on their monitor what the kid was viewing on his monitor. They had every computer hooked up of course for that to be possible. He then found out about it and went in to Notepad when he was certain one of his parents was "checking" on what he was doing. He then wrote in Notepad the following:

"Somebody is peaking, they're watching."

The program "somehow" got closed shortly after that.


----------



## LongLiveTheRepublic (Jan 3, 2006)

haha...that is scary funny


----------



## LaptopExtreme (Jan 3, 2006)

It could be that your parents are that spy-savvy. They may just created a dummy profile on MySpace and read what you've been writing on your friends comments, blogs, and stuff. Lets say you told your parents that you were going to the library and took the car. The next day, one of your dumb buddies wrote "dude, I saw you threw up a s**tload at that party last night" or "Man, it was fun off roading in your mom's car". It kinda seals your fate there.  

Blog entries too, just like a diary, can also seal your fate. Some will write crap like "oh damn, I shouldn't have slept with those 3 guys" or "oh no, I've missed my period".


----------



## randruff (Jan 3, 2006)

Try a reverse sting!!! Download a keystroke logger and monitor to see if they are monitoring you!

Fight fire with fire!


----------



## i.Angel (Jan 3, 2006)

compuserve said:
			
		

> take the harddrive out of your computer and keep it with you that should keep your dad off track




Still... It's simple... yet very effective


----------



## backseatgunner (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow, thanks guys. Pretty much the only thing im worried about is him getting into my myspace account and reading my mail.

I really like that using my own keystroke logger idea. Does anyone know where i can download a good one?


----------



## Xycron (Jan 4, 2006)

All I have to say is if you NEED TO BE WORRYED about them spying on you, they you prabally SHOULD BE spyed on.


----------



## Bobo (Jan 4, 2006)

Xycron said:
			
		

> All I have to say is if you NEED TO BE WORRYED about them spying on you, they you prabally SHOULD BE spyed on.



My parents are trying to install this program that sends them every website that I visit. (and of course I am fighting it  )  but not because I look at porn.  It is because we have different ideas of what is acceptable.  On myspace, there is plenty of profane language.  I see nothing wrong with that, but my parents would.  Even here, there are some swear words, and my parents are very strict about my language.  So even though it is not bad to me (and the rest of the world) my parents just have different views.


----------



## Xycron (Jan 4, 2006)

Your 14, you live in your parent's house, you should abide by their rules, you have a computer *because* of them, hell you have life *because* of them, dnot take it for granted and respect them.


----------



## Bobo (Jan 4, 2006)

Xycron said:
			
		

> Your 14, you live in your parent's house, you should abide by their rules, you have a computer *because* of them, hell you have life *because* of them, dnot take it for granted and respect them.



I do respect them.    aargh, I just don't know how to say what I want to say


----------



## dragon2309 (Jan 4, 2006)

> I do respect them.  aargh, I just don't know how to say what I want to say


Damn over protective parents, i have them too, doing my best to rebel but it still aint workin to well. You need to gradually work up a resistance to them. Dont just flip and tell em to fck 0ff, that would ruin a good family. If you need to actually sit down with them and tell em about your "privacy" and need to be left alone in some places etc etc blah blah.......

Well thats my philosophical bit for the day, im off to go splat some zombies, HL2 here i come.......


dragon23


----------



## SAAER45 (Jan 4, 2006)

Wouldn't putting software like a keystroke logger on someone elses computer be illegal? Maybe not if it is your son, but in any other case, I would think that would be illegal...


----------



## SAAER45 (Jan 4, 2006)

Also, if it is that easy to put something like a remote keylogger on someones computer, are there any other programs like that, which individual people could install on your computer I should be aware of?


----------



## 4W4K3 (Jan 4, 2006)

LaptopExtreme said:
			
		

> It could be that your parents are that spy-savvy. They may just created a dummy profile on MySpace and read what you've been writing on your friends comments, blogs, and stuff. Lets say you told your parents that you were going to the library and took the car. The next day, one of your dumb buddies wrote "dude, I saw you threw up a s**tload at that party last night" or "Man, it was fun off roading in your mom's car". It kinda seals your fate there.
> 
> Blog entries too, just like a diary, can also seal your fate. Some will write crap like "oh damn, I shouldn't have slept with those 3 guys" or "oh no, I've missed my period".



Exactly. Why is everyone suggesting to take out the harddrive, or look for keyloggers, etc? His MySpace entries/data is still published on the internet for all to see, even if he torched his computer.

I would be his parents found his MySpace, and are just reading it, or they've discovered his password and from another computer are reading his PM's or w/e they are called. Anyone can read your blogs/entries, so be careful what you type. If you're a good little boy...you've got no worries.


----------



## Xycron (Jan 5, 2006)

SAAER45 said:
			
		

> Wouldn't putting software like a keystroke logger on someone elses computer be illegal? Maybe not if it is your son, but in any other case, I would think that would be illegal...


Yes, prabaally, but the fact that he own's it(technically you can\t "own" anything at that age lmao even though everyone does "own" things.


----------



## backseatgunner (Jan 6, 2006)

Well im not a good little boy, and frankly, i am worried.


----------



## Bobo (Jan 6, 2006)

backseatgunner said:
			
		

> Well im not a good little boy, and frankly, i am worried.



Now there's some honesty


----------



## cell4me (Jan 7, 2006)

Post a hijackthis log...if its a software keylogger I will find it! If they installed a hardware keylogger that wont show up...but either way I doubt they even installed one in the first place!


----------



## Xycron (Jan 7, 2006)

People who an't good boys shouldn't be needing help


----------



## cell4me (Jan 7, 2006)

I will try to help anyone who is getting spyed on...I think its an invasion of privacy!


----------



## Xycron (Jan 7, 2006)

Kid's dont have privacy


----------



## Bobo (Jan 7, 2006)

Xycron said:
			
		

> Kid's dont have privacy


Nor do we have rights...


----------



## 4W4K3 (Jan 7, 2006)

5 more months before i get privacy/rights/and my parents kick me out! woohoo!

in all seriousness, enjoy the free ride while you can boys and girls.


----------



## rickyboy (Jan 8, 2006)

i think it would be a good idea to use his own keylogger and sniff out all the sites his dads logging into lol


but hey wouldnt they know hed installed a keylogger if they have a keylogger lol


----------

